# Agressive FRAPS



## nikowyang (Jun 12, 2014)

My one year old Golden, Cody, has done these "zoomies" since he was about 
4 months. But now that he is 80 lbs it is becoming a serious problem. And even more so now that when you try to stop him, he becomes aggressive lashing around and trying to bite anyone. He does all the typical "zoomies" things, except now he is aggressive with them. I've tried the "distract him" with a toy. But that doesn’t work, it makes it worse. I've resulted to tackling him and putting him in his crate. But then he incessantly barks. He's even doing it right now.

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If there is a pattern or specific time he does it every day, put a leash on him before that time and take him for a long walk, or out in the backyard and throw the ball or let him have the zoomies out there.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Golden zoomies are the best thing ever - get out of his way, laugh at him, don't tackle him, he'll stop when he's done!


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah don't tackle him! He's just getting his energy out. I'd give him space or exercise him more so he won't need to do the zoomies. Once they're full grown it can be more intense but still pretty funny! He's gonna be frustrated if he can't release that energy so no need to stop him. 

I taught my dog to not jump on the couch during his zoomies by saying no right when I could tell he was thinking about doing it. It took a few times but he got it and doesn't jump on the couch while he's running around like a maniac. You could probably do that with the biting. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nikowyang (Jun 12, 2014)

No, they are completely random. And the reason I dont just let him go is because the other people in the house dont enjoy swiss cheese furniture. And our backyard is mud and has a pond in it. So.... Outside things are kind of out of the question as it rains a lot here in Washington. And telling him wont matter because he doesnt listen. I could tease him with a raw steak and it wouldnt matter. There is no getting through to him when he starts these.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

If he can't have his zoomies then I would say he just needs more exercise in general. Try a quick walk when you wake up, before bed, after eating, whenever he seems to get the zoomies most. What kind of exercise is he getting already?


----------



## nikowyang (Jun 12, 2014)

Dog park for 2 hrs maybe twice a week. Other than that. Nothing. He does not run out of energy. And its too wet to go anywhere without him becoming a sponge.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I would try and take him on a 30 minute walk morning and night to start. The dog park isn't really exercise, unless your playing fetch or something too, and he needs it every day. It should be pretty dry this week and most days now that we're moving into summer. He won't totally run out of energy, but if he can't express it on walks every day it will come out one way or another. This is his only outlet and if you want the undesirable zoomies to stop I think you really need to try walks.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I agree with archersmom. Goldens are a high energy breed. You cannot stop him from having energy so he needs an outlet wether it be zoomies, walks or fetch. He needs to run. He will go insane if he's always cooped up. Ok not literally but it's just not fair to not allow him to burn off all that energy somehow. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Is the problem the zoomies or the biting?

We live in Seattle and we taught Casper to have his running zoomies in the backyard. We also taught him to let us towel him off afterwards. I guess we figure that's life if you get a large, active dog around here. 

If the problem is really the biting, then there's other stuff you can try. First, General obedience training. It creates a new dynamic between you and your dog. Second, more exercise. Our dog gets two trips to the dog park a week, plus two walks a day. Third, figure out the trigger and avoid it. You don't want your dog practicing this behavior.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

quilter said:


> Is the problem the zoomies or the biting?
> 
> We live in Seattle and we taught Casper to have his running zoomies in the backyard. We also taught him to let us towel him off afterwards. I guess we figure that's life if you get a large, active dog around here.
> 
> If the problem is really the biting, then there's other stuff you can try. First, General obedience training. It creates a new dynamic between you and your dog. Second, more exercise. Our dog gets two trips to the dog park a week, plus two walks a day. Third, figure out the trigger and avoid it. You don't want your dog practicing this behavior.


He's not practicing the behavior, he's really good at it!


I agree with everyone, he needs exercise, and two trips to dog park isn't nearly enough. Max is low energy and he still needs his walk every day or he's obnoxious.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Normal behavior, but the exercise may help....also you need to train obedience...have you taken him with you to a good obedience class? In this you will learn how to train the dog so that he is under control at all times. A dog like this, that is not trained is a danger to himself and others....many dogs get run over while playing....so get on with the training...


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Yep. Exercise. Every single day. Rain or shine. 

I'm not sure if you are in or near a city, but some training facilities will let you rent out a room for 1/2 - 1 hour. It's not the cheapest (about $20), but neither is replacing furniture. It provides a great way for your dog to run around like a maniac in a dry, safe environment. It likely wouldn't be practical everyday but it's something that you could use when you can tell he really needs to run.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Zoomies, imo, are natural. My Bear gets zoomies 2-3 a day; when I wake up and he is just so darn happy to see me, when I get home and he is just so darn happy to see me, and after dinner he likes to goof around and run streaking through the house, jump over the couch, etc. 

I'm not sure why you think your 1 year old is going to make your furniture swiss cheese. Cause we have cheap furniture and Bear hasn't ruined or destroyed anything with his zoomies. 

The bottom line is, either he zooms inside or outside. The choice is yours. Which is more stressful? Zooming inside with the biting and the worries about furniture, or zoom outside and towel him off when he comes in? 

And you CAN walk him in the rain. Golden coats are designed to keep him warm when wet and to dry relatively fast.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

nikowyang said:


> No, they are completely random. And the reason I dont just let him go is because the other people in the house dont enjoy swiss cheese furniture. And our backyard is mud and has a pond in it. So.... Outside things are kind of out of the question as it rains a lot here in Washington. And telling him wont matter because he doesnt listen. I could tease him with a raw steak and it wouldnt matter. There is no getting through to him when he starts these.


He is only 4 months old, he is PLAYING. Zoomies are normal, happy behavior. Like others have said, laugh at him and enjoy his happiness.

I doubt he is making swiss cheese furniture, but if it's really a problem take him outside. Mud is easily hosed off, and toweling him off can be a good bonding time.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> He is only 4 months old, he is PLAYING. Zoomies are normal, happy behavior. Like others have said, laugh at him and enjoy his happiness.
> 
> I doubt he is making swiss cheese furniture, but if it's really a problem take him outside. Mud is easily hosed off, and toweling him off can be a good bonding time.


He is a year old according to the OP. He's been zooming since he was 4 months old, but at 1 year & 80 lbs, now it's a problem.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max is almost 7, weighs 100 lbs, and still gets the zooms at least once a day. We walk every day - unless the temp is over 77 or so, and then we run around the house inside. We've walked in snow, rain, bitter cold, you name it - just not super hot weather. Towels wash, he's never broken any furniture, although he's given me a bruise or three. The day he stops zooming will be the day my heart breaks in two and never heals.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Sounds like treadmill time. You can train a dog to walk fast on one. A couple of times a day, every day, will help.

Max (the human, not the dog)


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Like everyone has said, exercise and training...lots and lots of both. At a year old he needs a couple of hours of exercise EVERY day and a couple three 15 minute training sessions a day and obedience class once or twice a week. Adolescent Goldens are a LOT of work, a LOT, but if you can channel his energy into something productive like agility, you will create the best relationship you will ever have!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

well, I will be the off one here again! I never ever thought FRAPS are fun or great for both obedience training and for their health. Exercise, play dates and training will take care of that if one is willing to put the time and effort. 
Goldens are retriever dogs and therefore they require a great deal of exercise especially at this young age. And yup, that means sunshine or rain.


----------

